# Any good finishes for a deck that would be resistant to dog claws?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I would like to refinish the decks at my place and I'm wondering if there are any products that would hold up to my dogs? I really don't care to constantly be clipping their nails. :no: Thanks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Need to clip their nails at least once a month. Its a pain it the butt, but they need it done. Their nails will get long and break more easily. Not to mention its probably uncomfortable for them when their nails are so long its bending their toes back when they walk.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Even a steel deck would have scrastches in the coating if they walked it, so as far as a wood deck there is nothing that will stand up to dog nails that I know of.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd say probably not, unless you did some outside the box stuff, which isn't worth it in price or practicality. That reminds me, I should clip my dogs nails today.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. I kinda figured I was not going to come up with a cure. I just need to get in the habit of keeping their nails clipped. So, would a painted finish be more durable then a stain? Nice looking dog by the way.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

*Lot of deck to refinish*

Probably 1500-2000 sq ft


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Thanks. I kinda figured I was not going to come up with a cure. I just need to get in the habit of keeping their nails clipped. So, would a painted finish be more durable then a stain? Nice looking dog by the way.


 
Nope. Paint will actually look worse after dogs play, walks and run on the deck after a coating. Keeps getting worse huh lol?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

So, Arborcoat and a new set of nail clippers?  Sikkens? I'm not very experienced at deck refinishing. :no:


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Just lookm for something that will protect the deck itself, because the deck will be scratched.

Try Ready Seal or Armstrong clark for ease of appolication if you are not that experienced. Also, you have to strip and pH balance the wood as well as sand it before you apply.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking dogs Wood! 

I don't think theres a product out there that will stand up. My home office has the door that we use to let our dogs out in the yard. It has a wood floor that is getting trashed because one of them loves to run like a nut-case in and out. Its an oak floor with a oil base poly on it that is just getting scratched to hell!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I been doing a little research and was looking at this product. http://www.penofin.com/products_bl.shtml I was wondering if a deep penetrating oil stain in a light color would stay looking good a little longer?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

You might want to look into some kind of epoxy. That is the only coating that I would think could hold up to dogs. Not sure how it would go over on a deck but worth looking into.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah transparent stain would do the best. Skip Penofin, its pretty much garbage. Look at TWP, or Sikkens. Might work well with Arborcoat transparent, then the protective clear.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Your dogs look like they would kick the **** out of any deck.lol


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I suppose if you match the stain to the color of the wood, scratches will show the least, but it is not going to make much difference. The limiting factor is that the wood is softer than their nails.

I guess you are going to have to build an ironwood deck instead


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Epoxies are not UV resistant, I believe. And, in the NW with all the rain you get any film former is probably destined to failure. If you got more snow, guaranteed to fail.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Get you some of that milk carton deck material stuff.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Love the dogs.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Love the dogs.


Yeah, but what do you think about grown men driving around in a PT cruiser with one of those little yappy dogs on their lap. lol


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Yeah, but what do you think about grown men driving around in a PT cruiser with one of those little yappy dogs on their lap. lol


It's like having sex with a fat girl...............It's nice, but you don't want anybody to see you doing it. :whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You know I kind of hate to say it in a way because my brother does that kind of thing and I love him, but it is too strange to me.that is the dog thing.lol


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I take my dogs for rides all the time, but they don't sit in my lap lol


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yeah transparent stain would do the best. Skip Penofin, its pretty much garbage. Look at TWP, or Sikkens. Might work well with Arborcoat transparent, then the protective clear.


Thanks.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

What horrible product is on their now? Go with a deep penetrating oil and you will not have any problems unless they gouge deeper than an eighth. Armstorng or Ready Seal would be my recommendations.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> What horrible product is on their now? Go with a deep penetrating oil and you will not have any problems unless they gouge deeper than an eighth. Armstorng or Ready Seal would be my recommendations.


Thanks. I will do some research on those too.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

The easiest thing would be to get them some booties.They will look retarded but you wont have to redo your deck all the time.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

capitalcity painting said:


> The easiest thing would be to get them some booties.They will look retarded but you wont have to redo your deck all the time.


Yeah, I don't think they would go for that.:no: Thanks though


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Yeah, I don't think they would go for that.:no: Thanks though


Come on, that would be _cute..... :whistling2:_


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Come on, that would be _cute..... :whistling2:_


I'll run it by them and see what they think.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's my dogs...... :whistling2:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I saw this stuff at ACE. They have it for decks (treated) or concrete. It's called RESTORE.

HERE

&

HERE TOO

Pretty rough, very non-skid. I was told it has sand or portland cement or something to give it the texture. Just an idea I don't know anything about it though.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

capitalcity painting said:


> The easiest thing would be to get them some booties.


 

So now your advocating being a pimp for dogs? :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

WAGGZ said:


> I saw this stuff at ACE. They have it for decks (treated) or concrete. It's called RESTORE.
> 
> HERE
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will look into that.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I would like to refinish the decks at my place and I'm wondering if there are any products that would hold up to my dogs?



Yeah, refinish the deck with teak...boards.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I been doing a little research and was looking at this product. http://www.penofin.com/products_bl.shtml I was wondering if a deep penetrating oil stain in a light color would stay looking good a little longer?


STAY AWAY FROM PENEFIN!!! It's garbage and blackens over time. You want to use an oil based transparent stain, but first do a light sand to feather out your deck. I always recommend Cabot. get the austrailian timber oil line, in whatever tone (color) you want, natural being pretty much a clear. If you can't get the 550 voc stain, then I recommend Superdeck's 350 voc transparent stain line. Not as good as Cabot, but I have heard here that Cabot's lower voc stains are junk. I only sell the 550 voc stains, and people love them where I live.

http://www.superdeck.com/Superdeck-Products/Transparent-Stain--Sealer/index.html

http://www.cabotstain.com/products/...er-Oil.html?productTypeName=Staining Products


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I am really interested in this product http://www.armorpoxy.com/pool-coatings-outdoor-patios-decks/armordeck-deck-paint/ But, if it were to fail I would really have a nightmare on my hands with 1500-2000 sq ft of deck


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> Yeah, refinish the deck with teak...boards.


LOL Yeah, I wish. With a deck this size? Thanks though.  For that kind of money I would probably just buy a new boat and live with the ugly deck :yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> Yeah, refinish the deck with teak...boards.


Put some Ipe down and never touch it again.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> It's like having sex with a fat girl...............It's nice, but you don't want anybody to see you doing it. :whistling2:


The way I heard this joke was:


Fat girls are like scooters: They are fun to ride, but you don't want to be seen on one.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I have bought the stuff i mentioned to do some concrete at my house. If i get around to it this weekend I send pics and a reveiw.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> The way I heard this joke was:
> 
> 
> Fat girls are like scooters: They are fun to ride, but you don't want to be seen on one.


I've rode a few. Mopeds that is. :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

WAGGZ said:


> I have bought the stuff i mentioned to do some concrete at my house. If i get around to it this weekend I send pics and a reveiw.


Cool, thanks. How long ago did you do it? I Googled everything I could trying to find any complaints or problems and came up with nothing bad.


----------

